# New Ruger American predator



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

IMO it looks horrible, but seems to be the American line is good bang for the buck.

What y'all think?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I like Ruger Vaquero six shooters, Red Label shotguns, Mark .22 pistols, the 1911 .45 and the M77 Mark ll rifles. Oh and of course the 10/22. Other than those, No Thanks!:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Agree with all of the gun above but you also need to throw in the GP100. One of the best double action revolvers ever made.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I kind of like it. I have the American in a 22-250 and 243. They are actually quite accurate. Both will shoot less than 3/4" groups.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I wish it were in a coyote tan color. Whats the major difference between this "predator" version and the other ruger americans other than its moss green stock?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I picked up one of the VT M77 mkIIs for Christmas in 223. That sucker shoots less than a half inch with the right ammo and when I'm having a good day.

I was blowing up potguts in a rancher's field at 250 yards with it a few weeks ago.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> I wish it were in a coyote tan color. Whats the major difference between this "predator" version and the other ruger americans other than its moss green stock?


My thoughts exactly on the color. They just came out with coyote tan on the 10/22.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Agree with all of the gun above but you also need to throw in the GP100. One of the best double action revolvers ever made.


 Crap! I forgot about the GP100. I agree, it's a good one.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And the 77/17


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I like Ruger Vaquero six shooters, Red Label shotguns, Mark .22 pistols, the 1911 .45 and the M77 Mark ll rifles. Oh and of course the 10/22. Other than those, No Thanks!:mrgreen:


I'm sorry you've never handled one of these. IMO one of the most beautiful and classic rifles ever made:










-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I'm sorry you've never handled one of these. IMO one of the most beautiful and classic rifles ever made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the scope shade, bipod, and the intestine laying on the ground that rifle looks a lot like mine, scope included. Mine packs a Leupold 6.5x20 AO on it.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I picked one up in the 22-250 last year and for the money you can't beat it. Punches clovers with handloads consistently. I didn't care for the black stock so I took care of that. No, you can't even compare it to the #1 or the M77 tang safeties. You won't find one of those for $300 though. I like the bedded action and floated barrel. The stock needs a little shaving to really float the barrel though


----------

